# Countin Post Count



## Evilhalfling (Jan 11, 2005)

Is there a place where everyones post count is listed ? I know I saw it once .....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 11, 2005)

You can find it by going to the Miscellaneous Links tab --> Member List --> Click the 'Posts' Button

Here's the direct link:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/membe...tpostbefore=&order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30&ltr=

Just remember, Postcount Doesn't Matter*

*unless you're on the first page or within two posts of Crothian


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 11, 2005)

So you think its wrong to be obssessed with post count even though I have yet to hit 500? 
yer prolly right.   ah well.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 11, 2005)

wahoo  im on page 28 ! Okay Ill stop now.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 11, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> So you think its wrong to be obssessed with post count even though I have yet to hit 500?
> yer prolly right.   ah well.



 Wrong? No, its just required to put that little disclaimer in or The Crothian might also consume this thread.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Postcount? I heard the word postcount so here I am.  

Postcount can matter to you, no matter how many posts you have.  So, if you want to pay attention to it and hold it next to you when you sleep, comfort it in the night when the evil deletions threaten: that's okay.  Postcount, my precious.......


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 11, 2005)

I still think that Crothian is ENWorld and ENWorld is Crothian.


I picture Michael Morris going to update the surver and ENWorld talking back to him in Crothian's voice:


"Mike... What do you think you're doing..."


----------



## ASH (Jan 11, 2005)

Who loves post count?

I do I do!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 11, 2005)

Postcount is just a measure of how much free time you have on your hands.


----------



## ASH (Jan 11, 2005)

That could be true on any site except here... Mostly because my postcount here is not very high. And I have been a member for quite awhile.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> I still think that Crothian is ENWorld and ENWorld is Crothian.
> 
> I picture Michael Morris going to update the surver and ENWorld talking back to him in Crothian's voice:
> 
> "Mike... What do you think you're doing..."




no...that is not what happens at all...honest...I am a person...my server, I mean heart beats fine.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Postcount is just a measure of how much free time you have on your hands.




Not really, it can also measure how one's boss doesn't pay as much attention to what one is doing.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 11, 2005)

Good lord,  folks. Have any of you ever visited PlanetBaldursGate? Obsession with post counts can become a rather sickening thing. I can point to several Gamespy sites where racing to be the bestest of the best in re: post counts has lead to an absolute absence of whatever it was that made the site worth visiting in the first place.

That said, 

Post Count +1

HTH


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Good lord,  folks. Have any of you ever visited PlanetBaldursGate? Obsession with post counts can become a rather sickening thing. I can point to several Gamespy sites where racing to be the bestest of the best in re: post counts has lead to an absolute absence of whatever it was that made the site worth visiting in the first place.




True, but around here, at least for me, I treat it as a joke.  I find it very amusing and the mods and admins would really put their foot down if they saw people posting for the sake of posting.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 11, 2005)

Well I have lots of time on my hands, at least until Gradschool starts again - 10 days and counting.
but I still need 30 more posts before I get onto page 27 and that is assuming that nobody nearby is posting a lot at the moment.  
Once school starts I will no longer have 2+hrs per day to read and post 
*tangent* 
ooo mabey ill start a story hour - How not to beat the city of the spider queen. 
or is 1 death per session normal?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 11, 2005)

i mean 7 days - where does the time go?


----------



## Greylock (Jan 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> True, but around here, at least for me, I treat it as a joke.  I find it very amusing and the mods and admins would really put their foot down if they saw people posting for the sake of posting.




Yeppers, I have faith in ENWorlds mods. Most sites I see that have the mega-posters have become slaves to their OT forums. ENWorld is far from that. As I noted already some weeks back in a related thread, most of ENWorlds high-post-count folks came about them out of love and passion for the game.

I cannot imagine this forums OT ever outstripping the regular forums. And that makes it damned special.

Post count +1, evilhalfling.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 11, 2005)

Hmm.  Page two of most posts.  Interesting.

Aaah, I remember the far off days when I was a newbie and Crothian's postcount was only about five thousand...


----------



## Greylock (Jan 11, 2005)

My experience on other boards has been that the first 200 to 400 posts seem like an uphill struggle. But once that point is reached, many folks just go atmospheric. Guess it has something to do with reaching a comfort level in a given forum.

The 200 - 400 is relative. In a lower traffic forum that might be 100 posts. For ENWorld, it could possibly be higher, but I am basing that on the number of 500 counters from the mentioned list who are seemingly AWOL.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 11, 2005)

Lookee, I'm on page 14! Wheeeeeeee!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lookee, I'm on page 14! Wheeeeeeee!



 Ha! I'm on page 5!

Okay, so I was bored.

Actually, that can describe the reason behind a lot of my postings.


----------



## BSF (Jan 11, 2005)

I have moved into the top 150 posters.  Muhahahahahah

Oh wait, Ao is still ahead of me.  Hmm, that's just 4 places ahead of me.  

But I'm still losing ground on Crothian.


----------



## Psion (Jan 11, 2005)

Postcount ++

Alish2o down, watch out BOZ!


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 11, 2005)

It truly seems that around here, anyway, very few of the high post count folks care one way or another.  They just really like D&D, the community and/or both, and for whatever reason have enough time to post several times a day on average.  Which is kinda refreshing, actually.  Heck, I've actually taken a dive by three or four places in the last few months!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It truly seems that around here, anyway, very few of the high post count folks care one way or another.  They just really like D&D, the community and/or both, and for whatever reason have enough time to post several times a day on average.  Which is kinda refreshing, actually.




And that's exactly what we want you to think!!!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 11, 2005)

hmm, I need to work on becoming more talkative. 
I reached 1.4 posts per day, without coming to the OT forum, just based on intrest.
I joined 2 PbP games, and started surfing this bored as well. 
I still have 1 month before my first year anniversery 
since I started so late I would need crothian like frequencey to get anywhere near the early pages.... really not gona happen 
Crothian I sure it has been asked before, but what is the secret of your success? 
i.e. how blind is your boss?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Crothian I sure it has been asked before, but what is the secret of your success?
> i.e. how blind is your boss?




well, three years worth of posting have helped.  One day perhaps people will know my reasons and ways of doing this, but I'm not ready to give up all the answers just yet.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 11, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Asih2o down




Whoa there brother, that's my DM you've just called out. He can be quite the punisher, ya know. Throws some mean wet dirt. Known to mix in rocks. And I'm the protective sort ta boot  ...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Whoa there brother, that's my DM you've just called out. He can be quite the punisher, ya know. Throws some mean wet dirt. Known to mix in rocks. And I'm the protective sort ta boot  ...




ah, but it is the ants that he fears....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 11, 2005)

Gez is next on my list. 67 posts behind him. Bwahaha. *plots sabotage*


----------



## Greylock (Jan 11, 2005)

Give him another year here, he'll get rid of that crutch he brought with him from Ohio. A nice shade tree, some lemonade, some  Jack, and all the sudden who gives a heck about them critters. We are still assimilating Alsih20. Just wait.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 11, 2005)

(Post Count)/1000 = EN Worlder Level.

Sigh, I have such a far way to go.  And Crothian is the only Epic one.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> (Post Count)/1000 = EN Worlder Level.
> 
> Sigh, I have such a far way to go.  And Crothian is the only Epic one.




actually 1 post count = 1 XP 

it's like a realistic setting, no one is high level.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And that's exactly what we want you to think!!!



We who?  I may have lost a few places recently, but I'm still in the top ten!      I think I maxed out around sixth or seventh at one point, Henry and I were neck and neck for a while.  I've lost a little ground, but like I say, we don't really care about that, do we?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> actually 1 post count = 1 XP
> 
> it's like a realistic setting, no one is high level.





Holy Cow its a long way to 2nd level ! 
*wanders off to count the number of 2nd lvl enworlders *
- 15 pages of 1000 or more posts - 30 people per page = 450 approx 
so besides Crothian we cap at what 8th? 
I am too tired to look up enwolrd as community demographics per DMG, 
and my wife is calling me to bed.
night all


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> We who?  I may have lost a few places recently, but I'm still in the top ten!      I think I maxed out around sixth or seventh at one point, Henry and I were neck and neck for a while.[




We being me and the mouse in my pocket.  




> I've lost a little ground, but like I say, we don't really care about that, do we?




that's our story and we're sticking to it


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Holy Cow its a long way to 2nd level !




That's why everyone celebrates at a 1000 posts


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 11, 2005)

At other boards with levels and titles (like Necromancer Games) where I post most new members tend to post heavily for a while when they're getting rapid level advancement and then settle down to just posting when it makes sense. For some reason I've generally been more of a lurker than poster at ENWorld, but I may have some stuff to go into Story Hour that'll bring things up a bit.


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 11, 2005)

Sometimes I really try to get my post count up, others I really don't care about my count. Especially after I look at people with huge post count, knowing that if I posted twenty a day I could still not catch up and then I really could care less.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 11, 2005)

Post count just isn't worth it.  There's no perks associated with it, for one thing.  Not only that, it's too much work to be at the top.  You can't really go on vacation without someone like Thanee surging past you, for instance.  Geez, where'd he come from?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 11, 2005)

Not that anyone would care, but I'm on page two, shortly behind Isida and Plane Sailing.

 Not that I ever imagined being such an active poster here. Before the switchover from the old boards, I had about 100 posts and thought it would be hard to replicate that. 

 That said, here's the obligatory sentence:

 Post Count means Monkeys/Nothing/Nutkin/Damnation. Choose which applies for you.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> I've generally been more of a lurker than poster at ENWorld




I hear you and understand.  One day my lurker days will end as well.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Post count just isn't worth it.  There's no perks associated with it,




That's not entirely accurate.....


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's not entirely accurate.....




 You mean there's more to it than recognition?

 Gnome "Now I'm curious" Uto...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 11, 2005)

Postcount = Postcount +1.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 11, 2005)

I remember when I used to have one of if not the highest post count on the boards.  That was quite some time ago, let me tell you!

Postcount = Postcount +2.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You mean there's more to it than recognition?
> 
> Gnome "Now I'm curious" Uto...



 You mean you've reached 5k and haven't recieved The Package yet?! Something must have happened to the Delivery Ninjas...this could be bad for the future of the Hive...errr...I said nothing!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 11, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You mean you've reached 5k and haven't recieved The Package yet?! Something must have happened to the Delivery Ninjas...this could be bad for the future of the Hive...errr...I said nothing!




 Uhoh, that doesn't sound goo...*bzzzt*

 What are you talking about? I don't have 5k posts - this one will be my 5th! 

 Gnome "I'm really more of a lurker" Uto


Spoiler



Don't worry, I won't keep "Gnome Uto" around for much longer.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 12, 2005)

WOOOO! I'm on page 40!!!! Go me!!!


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 12, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Postcount = Postcount +2.



I thought posts in the off-topic forum didn't count.  Did that change?


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn. I'm on page 75...

*rolls up sleves - starts posting*


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 12, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I thought posts in the off-topic forum didn't count.  Did that change?




d'oh!


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 12, 2005)

Maybe post counting is similar to Counting Coup...

You run up to the thread, whack it with a post, and run off.  To show for it, you have +1 to your post count.  YEAH!


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 12, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> d'oh!



Well, let's test it right quick...

EDIT:  Well, my postcount did increase with that one; I guess they do count now...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 12, 2005)

I had heard that OT didnt count, but this thread alone has added 5 or so to my postcount, 
and I moved up to page 27 wheeeee! I tried to find out howmany Enworlders had at least one post but I gave up there are at least 150 pages of members who have never posted. 
and I forgot what the toal # of members is so a demographics analayis based on level is right out.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 12, 2005)

at one point it didn't, but now it does.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lookee, I'm on page 14! Wheeeeeeee!



I am on page 9 of 797 pages. It's interesting to see among the greater posters people who I had never seen before. Well, I admit that I don't read all the threads. 

Mmmmh... Maybe it's time I go to and uselessly post inane comments on "Are you still Piratecat" and "Hivacabra" threads?


----------



## Turanil (Jan 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That said, here's the obligatory sentence:
> 
> Post Count means Monkeys/Nothing/Nutkin/Damnation.



Nah. 

*Post Count means PROCRASTINATION.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 12, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> I am on page 9 of 797 pages. It's interesting to see among the greater posters people who I had never seen before. Well, I admit that I don't read all the threads.
> 
> Mmmmh... Maybe it's time I go to and uselessly post inane comments on "Are you still Piratecat" and "Hivacabra" threads?



 Well, there's at least a few on the first two pages with high post counts who aren't around anymore. So that could be part of the reason you don't recognize them. 

As for the Hive comment, I am obligated(i.e. commanded/compelled/etc) to say: Join ussssss!


----------



## Turanil (Jan 12, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Post Count means PROCRASTINATION.




Ahem...   I am still here posting instead of working...


----------



## Turanil (Jan 12, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As for the Hive comment, I am obligated(i.e. commanded/compelled/etc) to say: Join ussssss!



Well, before I finally decide to work, this is an excuse for two more posts. This one; and then now I must go to Hivecabra...


----------



## Turanil (Jan 12, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As for the Hive comment, I am obligated(i.e. commanded/compelled/etc) to say: Join ussssss!



Okay, done. Pfff... now I can go and try to work. (But no before getting a look at YogSothoth.com where I will never try to reach a high postcount, I swear!!!)


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 12, 2005)

*Posts per Day*

Crothian: 22.16

Mythusmage: 1.75

Like I'm gonna catch up.


----------



## stevelabny (Jan 12, 2005)

can i have the last five minutes of my life back?


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 12, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, there's at least a few on the first two pages with high post counts who aren't around anymore. So that could be part of the reason you don't recognize them.



Yeah, like who's this hong fellow?


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 12, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Crothian: 22.16
> 
> Mythusmage: 1.75
> 
> Like I'm gonna catch up.




MonsterMash .98 - looks like I'll reach 1000 posts in a couple of years then


----------



## Chacal (Jan 12, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> MonsterMash .98 - looks like I'll reach 1000 posts in a couple of years then



0.51 before this post. 


Chacal


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, I'm on page 32.  Watch out, Crothian!  I'm on your tail!!!  Mwuahahahahaha!!!!

Kane


----------



## Crothian (Jan 12, 2005)

everyone's on my tail...and it hurts!!!!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 12, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> can i have the last five minutes of my life back?




No.    

PPD rate of 0.39.  Given that I have not come here for weeks at a time, I'm surprised it's *that* high.

Postcount = Postcount+3.  Hah!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 12, 2005)

My post per day rate is at 7.45. Not bad...not bad at all. At that rate, it may be possible to threaten Crothian in a few more years.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 12, 2005)

Lessee, 176 posts...*Crothian*, I've got you in my sights now...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 12, 2005)

I feel like the Waco Kid with all these people calling me out.....


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I feel like the Waco Kid with all these people calling me out.....



Yeah, well, I'm more like Irving, the hundred-and-forty-second fastest gun in the west.

I think you can sleep soundly in my case, Kid Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 12, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, I'm more like Irving, the hundred-and-forty-second fastest gun in the west.
> 
> I think you can sleep soundly in my case, Kid Crothian.




so, you're gunning for one forty-three?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 13, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, I'm more like Irving, the hundred-and-forty-second fastest gun in the west.
> 
> I think you can sleep soundly in my case, Kid Crothian.



 Ahh, but if all us not-the-fastest-gun-in-the-Wests get together, we can beat Crothian through sheer attrition.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I feel like the Waco Kid with all these people calling me out.....



Waco Kid : Well, I used to be called...the Waco Kid.

Sheriff Bart:  Sheet...you're pullin' my leg.

Waco Kid:  Ooh lordy...ok then, see that chess piece?  Put your hands around it, and don't let me snatch it.

Sheriff Bart: Alrighty then.  Shoot. (claps hands over chess piece)

WC: (Pulls chess piece out of pocket) Lookin for this?

SB:  Sheet...you are the kid...

WC:  Yeah, see that hand? (Hold up unmoving left hand.)

SB:  Steady as a rock.

*WC:  Yeah, but I shoot with this hand. (Holds up right hand spazzing like a coke addict.)*



We got nothin' to worry about, boys.     GIT 'IM!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 13, 2005)

Don't challenge the master...it will only get you in trouble.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jan 13, 2005)

Woohoo! I'm in the top 600!

-Dave
doing the happy dance (and you're all glad you're not here to see it!)


----------



## Crothian (Jan 13, 2005)

Snoopy Dance is so much better, it is my dance of choice......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> actually 1 post count = 1 XP
> 
> it's like a realistic setting, no one is high level.



Well, if that is true Cothain,and if Gandalf really is a fith level wizard, he wouldn't stand a chance against you. You are halfway between 7th and 8th level. Still, that is pretty epic for campaigns that do not go above 10th level.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 13, 2005)

ya, Gandalf is a little wimp, but I felt it was time for him to get a little limelight so I let him handle that whole Ring Incident as we in the uppers levels like to refer to it.  Besides, by letting him handle those small problems it allows me to stay focused on the truely world endangering stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 13, 2005)

And what kind of stuff would that be?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And what kind of stuff would that be?




the most intersting bits are about frogs


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 13, 2005)

hmmmm.......frogs.........



......are baseball bats involved in any way? Or is it to keep the clones to a minimum?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, if that is true Cothain,and if Gandalf really is a fith level wizard, he wouldn't stand a chance against you.



 I wouldn't bet on that. He's a DMPC, ya know.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 13, 2005)

*Darkness, you know this precedent avatar of yours was really better.*


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 13, 2005)

So page 25, eh, have to see if that can be improved on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 13, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> *Darkness, you know this precedent avatar of yours was really better.*



Actually I like the new one better.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually I like the new one better.



Actually Frukathka, I think there is a typo in your comment. You mistook "new" for "old".   











My next sig: "_Postcount or not postcount, that is the question_" - Shakespear.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 13, 2005)

Really? Well then I should have said that I like Darness's *current* avatar.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jan 14, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Really? Well then I should have said that I like Darness's *current* avatar.



Which loses its meaning after he's changed it back...


----------



## Turanil (Jan 14, 2005)

Please, lets not hijack this thread. 

"Postcount or not postcount, that is the question" - Shakespear.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 14, 2005)

well, I've gone through the one post a day barrier now, time to work on catching Crothian!


----------



## Turanil (Jan 14, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> <...>time to work on catching Crothian!



 Simple enough: just post 100 times per day for one full year every day.

Hum, I tried this today and was barely able to post more than 10 times (most of them being to say nothing just like here...   )


----------



## Crothian (Jan 14, 2005)

you also need to find a way to have me stop posting in the mean time


----------



## ASH (Jan 14, 2005)

Everyone knows postcount means monkeys...And if someone is out to beat Crothians post count...GOOD LUCK!  I think when someone starts getting close he kicks it in to over drive which is a higher gear than most humans can work at....

Wait, that means that Crothian is not human....


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2005)

Postcount = postcount +4.

I happen to know for a fact that Crothian is a spambot that developed intelligence.  Of a sort.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm still not sure what the phrase "means monkeys" is supposed to signify.  I kinda like monkeys.  Not that I want one, mind you...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure what the phrase "means monkeys" is supposed to signify.  I kinda like monkeys.  Not that I want one, mind you...



 Ash means that Crothian = infinite monkeys, only he posts to a message board instead of trying to recreate Shakespeare's works.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 14, 2005)

This thread has a hundread posts ?!?!?!
If this thread ever passes me i postcount, I am going to just sit down and cry. 
It doesnt help that I have been taken by the darkside of ENworld and posted a some overthere as well.  
I managed 10 posts a day for a while, but my Pbp games are moving much slower than I would like.   I will hit 500 by my 1 year mark - but its a long way from getting the 5k bonus package 
 Thats real right you guys wouldnt be pulling my leg huh?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> It doesnt help that I have been taken by the darkside of ENworld and posted a some overthere as well.




And which darkside would that be?    

I'm constantly amazed by how many Denver gamers there are that I don't know IRL.  

Postcount = postcount+5.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 14, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> And which darkside would that be?



You should know   



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I'm constantly amazed by how many Denver gamers there are that I don't know IRL.




well I run a small house game, and have only been to one con, here.   Where I formed a strong dislike for living type games.  The only good thing in the next con is CoC.  there was what one open D&D game?   I need to get back to GenCon. Or actually get my games submitted on time to run here.   If you find a game about lycantropic house cats in WoD, then I made it.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> You should know




Never heard of it.     



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> well I run a small house game, and have only been to one con, here.   Where I formed a strong dislike for living type games.  The only good thing in the next con is CoC.  there was what one open D&D game?   I need to get back to GenCon. Or actually get my games submitted on time to run here.   If you find a game about lycantropic house cats in WoD, then I made it.




I went to two cons up in Ft. Fun when I went to CSU.  Ugh!  Few of the people stank, but man did I come across some of the worst roleplayers EVAR!  I've given all cons a miss since then.  I'd only go to GenCon, and that would be just to meet ENWorlders/Damnation Army Grunts (Grunts for short).

Lycanthropic house cats sounds cool...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 14, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> This thread has a hundread posts ?!?!?!
> If this thread ever passes me i postcount, I am going to just sit down and cry.




Ah, my young padawan, you have much to learn.

Generally threads are closed down after the 400 posts limit in the OT forum.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Lycanthropic house cats sounds cool...




They are.  one year the party almost abandoned trying to stop the apocloypse and take a nap in the sun instead.  I was so proud. 
501 Whoo!


----------



## Starman (Jan 15, 2005)

Everyone knows that postcount is meaningless. I vote we get rid...

Look at that! I'm at 1000 posts! Woot! 

Starman


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 15, 2005)

This, this is INSANE!!!!

One question, 1 question, about post counts, just 1, one....and now look, just look at what it has become...

-------, so, what was that question again?


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> And which darkside would that be?



Ze HIVEMIND!  Muahahahaha!


----------



## Turanil (Jan 15, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> Look at that! I'm at 1000 posts! Woot!




*Congratulations!*​


----------



## lotuseater (Jan 15, 2005)

rather than worrying about catching crothian, maybe a more realistic goal is trying to get to a point where you can combine your total with one other poster, and together you are able to match it.  at the moment, only two people are even in that category.

anyway, i'm rooting for crothian.  some things should always be unattainable.


----------



## Starman (Jan 15, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> *Congratulations!*​




*sniff* Aw, shucks. Thanks. I'll spare you all the speech, though.

Starman


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 16, 2005)

Congrats Starman, now all I need is another 490 people to congratulate to reach the 1K barrier


----------



## Turanil (Jan 16, 2005)

Alas, when you have reached 1000 posts, you will strive as a madman to reach 2500, and then see how meek you are compared to the 25,000 of Crothian. I speak from experience of course.





(BTW: it's the same with Wealth. You get your first million of dollars -after taxes- and now all you think is: sheeesh... still a long way to go toward 10 millions of dollars, and even like that i will look ridiculous copared to Bill Gates. Life is really painful sometimes.)


----------



## Crothian (Jan 16, 2005)

it's not like it gets any easier...in fact it is harder as the milestones are theat much farther apart.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 18, 2005)

At least we don't have the level titles like the Necromancer Boards, that tend to produce a pattern of frantic posting at the start to increase levels  followed by quiet periods, with the odd burst round when people are about to reach another level.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, all these recent posts and I've moved one page up!


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 8, 2005)

Well up to page 15 now, so 10 pages closer to the top.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2005)

Heya mash - post a link, I cant get the list in PC order anymore, just alphabetty. 
and the links elsewher on this thread are dead. 
Since the 1/15 I have posted 157 times Whoot.
still not a t 2 per day average..


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 8, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Heya mash - post a link, I cant get the list in PC order anymore, just alphabetty.




Click on the yellow "posts" column header, and the list will sort.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, even though I've been posting heavily I've still only just moved my average above 1.25 a day, going to need to post like Crothian to ever reach 2 per day let alone higher average.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 8, 2005)

My posts per day were at 0.39, since I had been going weeks between posts for a long time.  It has now rocketed all the way up to 0.59.  Which is actually a pretty hefty increase, percentage-wise, now that I think about it...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 8, 2005)

you all worry about posts count too much.  It is not about quantity, but quality.  get out of this silly forum and go join in the other threads in the great formums of gaming....


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 8, 2005)

I've got House Rules open right now, buddy.    But I like this forum.  It's silly.  I like being silly.  And there is NOTHING sillier than obsessing over postcount.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 8, 2005)

What about bunnies obsessing over postcount?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 8, 2005)

Only if they're fluffy bunnies.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 8, 2005)

With hats?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> With hats?



 That would look... odd.  No.  No hats on the fluffy bunnies.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, that depends on the hat, doesn't it?  If they wore firehats, that'd be odd.  If they wore baseball caps that'd be... still odd.  Hm.  If they wore those hats that have the ears on them, that'd be redundant.  But not odd.

Well, maybe it'd be odd regardless.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 8, 2005)

Regardless and irregardless, it would look darn funny.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm glad bunnies exist solely for personal amusement.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2005)

How bout monkeys with hats.  That would be comparativly normal .
Besided crothian, this is the thread set aside for obssesing about post count. 



and bunnies.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 8, 2005)

With funny hats.

And monkeys already have hats.  Don't you remember Curious George?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 8, 2005)

Especially fluffy bunnies.  And especially if you know the Nutkinland meaning of fluffy bunnies.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2005)

I loved curious george.  until that incident with bi - curious george that was just wrong.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 8, 2005)

La la la, not paying attention, la la la...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 8, 2005)

I could hold your eyes open with toothpicks, Clockwork Orange stylez.  Then you'd have to pay attention.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 8, 2005)

Heh.  Curious George bring good memories.  I don't need images of monkey cousins and cousin/brothers and cousin/brother/fathers.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh hey dija know all the slang from clockwork ornage is russian? 
and mostly it is used correctly.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 8, 2005)

I thought it was supposed to be a version of Russian, and that's why it's wrong.  I think the author addresses that in the prologue to the book.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2005)

The actual book? *sigh* 
My info was from trying to learn enough russian to communicate on a construction site. 
the closest I get is the book-on-tape- 
of course I just finished listening to the The Trial (Kafica) which has some similarities to CO 
no russian though and the only german was in the transaltors notes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, it was a book, then a play, then a movie.  Each was less gruesome than the last, apparently.

I usually read for an hour before I go to bed.  Takes forever to get through books, but I get through them.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 9, 2005)

I wonder if I can catch up with CZ's postcount..... 
although telling him this wa prolly a bad idea.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 9, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I wonder if I can catch up with CZ's postcount.....
> although telling him this wa prolly a bad idea.



 I don't care if one person is trying to catch up with me.

It's only if half the board is trying to that I'll care.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 9, 2005)

The problem is that even if half the board is trying, he has them outnumbered.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Feb 9, 2005)

I've moved up solidly onto page 19. Woohoo! 0.67 posts per day!

-Dave
(no bunnies, sorry)


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

Uses fluffy bunnies in hats to boost postcount

bunnycount +1


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 9, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Especially fluffy bunnies.  And especially if you know the Nutkinland meaning of fluffy bunnies.



How would you even get the hat to stay on?


----------



## Turanil (Feb 9, 2005)

Among the useful and constructive things i lan to do this year, is to post 10 times a day every day. That way, although I will never catch Crothian (who I have seen post more than 50 times a day), I should reach the tolerable number of 5000+ posts.    

This leads us to some important question: About all the methods to post more. I have found a few:

-- Always post in those "how many Xxxx do you own" or "What Xxxx do you play the most" types of threads. Easy to answer, a quick and easy post that shouldn't be missed.

-- Say some incomprehensible or provocating things in your posts. Chance are someone will ask or argue, so give you an opportunity to post more in the same thread.

-- Never quote/answer several times in the same post. Make that separate posts with only one quote/answer per post.

Mmmmh... Have to think more about other ideas... more advice later.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 9, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Mmmmh... more advice later.



Oh yeah, I forgot to add: 

-- never edit a post to correct or add information. Make it a new post.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 9, 2005)

Also:

-- Don't write too long posts that nobody will read. Better write short paragraphs that peopl will more likely find the courage to read, all the while you can post more.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 9, 2005)

And a last one:

-- Never miss an opportunity to congratulate someone for what he says. People like to be quoted and praised, and you gain the opportunity for a quick and easy post. A win / win situation here!


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 9, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> -- Never miss an opportunity to congratulate someone for what he says. People like to be quoted and praised, and you gain the opportunity for a quick and easy post. A win / win situation here!




On that note, well done, it's great that you're doing this!


----------



## Turanil (Feb 9, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> On that note, well done, it's great that you're doing this!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Turanil (Feb 9, 2005)

By the way, James, congratulations for the Ethos magazine. It was a good read. In fact, I even contributed a few things to it a while back.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Also:
> 
> -- Don't write too long posts that nobody will read. Better write short paragraphs that peopl will more likely find the courage to read, all the while you can post more.



And of course each paragraph in a separate post.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> -- Always post in those "how many Xxxx do you own" or "What Xxxx do you play the most" types of threads. Easy to answer, a quick and easy post that shouldn't be missed.




Even better start them with the poll as its usually worth two posts - one with the questions and one with your answer.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 9, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> And of course each paragraph in a separate post.



Oh yes, it's what I wanted to say. Thanks for the precision!


----------



## Turanil (Feb 9, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Even better start them with the poll as its usually worth two posts - one with the questions and one with your answer.



Mmmmh... I will have to think more about this. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Mmmmh... I will have to think more about this. Thanks for the advice!



Well, thanks for giving me the idea of posting it.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

*Personal post target*

Of course I have a target like Turanil, but its not so much to post at an average of 10/day, instead its to break the 1000 post barrier before the end of February - then to raise my average posts to over 3/day on my profile.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

Another trick is to look on wikipedia and find out which country has a national day that day (if any) and post a congratulations to .... thread on o/t as after all ENWorld is an international community.


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 9, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot!




No thank you!

Can you feel the love in this thread?


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> No thank you!
> 
> Can you feel the love in this thread?



I'm getting a warm glow inside -













Yes I'm drinking my coffee.


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 9, 2005)

hah. I love this place. Oh, and Happy Wikipedia Appreciation Day to all those in Outer Mongolia!


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm glad that I got as many posts as I do by not participating in these frivolous post-inducing threads.  

That said, I'm still working on catching HellHound.  Small goals... small goals...

Last I checked I'm number 76 from the top... page 3.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 9, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> Can you feel the love in this thread?



Ah yes! Very nice!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm currently going for 1 post/day.  Since I started at 0.39 posts/day, I've got a ways to go...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 9, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> How would you even get the hat to stay on?



 With tape, maybe?  I could give other answers, but Eric's Grandmother won't let me...


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 9, 2005)

Me, I'm on page 5. Right between Ashrem Boyle and Velmont. Of course, I haven't been posting as much in the New Year. Needed to slow down!

(2.34 posts per day.)

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 9, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> at one point it didn't, but now it does.




wow, really, I didn't know that. Is it retroactive? I mean do all those old Hive threads count? Or did most of them get purged?

[This is  my 2,600th post!]

KF72


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 9, 2005)

Last night, I was on page 20.  Not bad for someone who hasn't posted all that often on ENWorld until last week...


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

I think it's scary that my activity in the Hivemind was once such that, after nearly a year of hardly posting at all, my post rate is *still* 2.65/day. And probably rising slowly as I return to the OT forum with more and more frequency.

How do I figure out how much I need to post to raise my rate to 3/day?


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 9, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> How do I figure out how much I need to post to raise my rate to 3/day?




I wouldn't sweat figuring that out. Just keep posting and who know what will happen. When you start to obsess about raising your posts per day then you have a problem. Mine was likely a lot higher but now I think quality over quantity... even in the OT Forum.

Cheers!

KF72

p.s. BTW Randomling, I really like your boards, although I mainly lurk there.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 9, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> How do I figure out how much I need to post to raise my rate to 3/day?




Fairly simple.  (heh heh heh...) Find out the day the board started.  20 Jan 2002, I think, though I could be remembering wrong.  Figure out how many days have passed since then.  Multiply by 3.  Subtract your current posts.  That's how many posts you need, today, to "catch up".  Keep in mind the number you'll need increases by 3 every day, so the longer you take, the higher the number you need...


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> p.s. BTW Randomling, I really like your boards, although I mainly lurk there.



Aw, thankyou KF!   Sorry about the excessive downtime recently - we are working tirelessly to sort it out!


----------



## Dimwhit (Feb 9, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Fairly simple.  (heh heh heh...) Find out the day the board started.  20 Jan 2002, I think, though I could be remembering wrong.  Figure out how many days have passed since then.  Multiply by 3.  Subtract your current posts.  That's how many posts you need, today, to "catch up".  Keep in mind the number you'll need increases by 3 every day, so the longer you take, the higher the number you need...




I'm happy with my 1.41 posts per day, personally. That's quite pathetic enough, thank you very much...    (I'd have to post like a freakin' maniac to get to 3/day.)


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm on page 6.

And currently am at 2.08 posts per day unlike some other people I am working towards a lower goal of making it an even 2 posts per day.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm just after 1 post/day.  Then I'll be happy.  Although I'll probably still be postwhoring in the Hivemind threads.  It's fun...


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I'm just after 1 post/day.  Then I'll be happy.  Although I'll probably still be postwhoring in the Hivemind threads.  It's fun...



It really is! I've missed it....


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

Yay! 2.66!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm just trying to get back up to 30.....


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 9, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to get back up to 30.....



 Braggart!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 9, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Braggart!




you can set the same goals I have.....


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm towards the bottom of page 6. Not bad, I think! [grin]


----------



## Crothian (Feb 9, 2005)

it is considering how little you post here anymore......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> With tape, maybe?  I could give other answers, but Eric's Grandmother won't let me...



I guess it's better than staples...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll be watching for you to get to 30/day, Cro.  That's gonna be a feat even for your team of posters.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 9, 2005)

unless it is duct tape......


----------



## Crothian (Feb 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll be watching for you to get to 30/day, Cro.  That's gonna be a feat even for your team of posters.




Team of one......

But Team Crothian is a happy place


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Did you know it's also called 'duck tape'?  I used to think that it was just 'duct tape' but some research shows that both are actually correct.

Go figure.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess it's better than staples...



 Ow ow ow ow ow!!!!!  Fluffy bunnies + staples = bad.  Ow ow ow ow ow....


----------



## Crothian (Feb 9, 2005)

how else do you attach the bunnies to the chicken??


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did you know it's also called 'duck tape'?  I used to think that it was just 'duct tape' but some research shows that both are actually correct.
> 
> Go figure.



For taping ducks?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 9, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> how else do you attach the bunnies to the chicken??



 Again, I want to make a comment and Eric's Grandma won't let me...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 9, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> For taping ducks?




for putting them back together after one has gotten the Duck Sauce


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 9, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> For taping ducks?



Ducks to bunnies to chickens.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 9, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Again, I want to make a comment and Eric's Grandma won't let me...




Isn't it great, I set it up perfectl;y but you can't send it home....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> how else do you attach the bunnies to the chicken??



Peter Pan would try soap.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Peter Pan would try soap.




are you sure that shouldn't be Peanut Butter?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> are you sure that shouldn't be Peanut Butter?



We-- uh--   

In the play and movie I remember he used soap to try to reattach his shadow.  Thank goodness for Wendy and her sewing...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 10, 2005)

well, no one said that Peter Pan was intellegent.....


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 10, 2005)

<maniacal GM grin>

UPDATE user SET postcount = 0;

</maniacal GM grin>


[sblock]That SQL query would set everyone's postcount to 0  Mwa ha ha ha [/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> <maniacal GM grin>
> 
> UPDATE user SET postcount = 0;
> 
> ...



   

Game over.  You are teh win.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 10, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Aw, thankyou KF!   Sorry about the excessive downtime recently - we are working tirelessly to sort it out!




No worries... like I said... I'm mainly a lurker...

But you're welcome.


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 10, 2005)

This thread is still up? Weird....

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 10, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> How do I figure out how much I need to post to raise my rate to 3/day?



You would need to make 272 posts today to get up to 3/day. Just keep adding 3 to that everyday and you can easily track it.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 10, 2005)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> This thread is still up? Weird....
> 
> The Seraph of Earth and Stone




Not weird...Power!!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 10, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You would need to make 272 posts today to get up to 3/day. Just keep adding 3 to that everyday and you can easily track it.




In other words, just start reading threadsand replying to them ...a lot!!


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> In other words, just start reading threadsand replying to them ...a lot!!



Yep.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 10, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I'm just after 1 post/day.  Then I'll be happy.



Delusions.

There is nothing such as being happy for having an amount of anything. When you finally get your first billion of dollars, you realize that Bill Gates is still far away from you, and that you must pursue your efforts in order to catch him someday... 

like Crothian: someday...


----------



## Turanil (Feb 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll be watching for you to get to 30/day, Cro.  That's gonna be a feat even for your team of posters.



LOL!  

(A team of posters? So Crothian types on the keyboard with _two_ hands?!)


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to get back up to 30.....



Even at the moment when I'm posting like mad to get up to the 1000 I'm not sure I can hit 30 per day. Must be well into double figures at the moment.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 10, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You would need to make 272 posts today to get up to 3/day. Just keep adding 3 to that everyday and you can easily track it.



That makes sense. Now wonder how many I'll need to post in one day to get it to 3/day (about 1100 I think - even for Crothian that'd be impossible).


----------



## Turanil (Feb 10, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Crothian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto!


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 10, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Ditto!



and of course keep replying to other peoples replies.


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 10, 2005)

> and of course keep replying to other peoples replies.




...and replying to other people replying to other people's replies.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 10, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> ...and replying to other people replying to other people's replies.



It seems that _some_ people don't tire of the joke!!


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey, I live in Wales. We're like ten years behind the rest of the world in everything: films, books, jokes...


----------



## Turanil (Feb 10, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> Hey, I live in Wales. We're like ten years behind the rest of the world in everything: films, books, jokes...



Sorry. I was in fact pointing at some inane mad French poster here...


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 10, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Sorry. I was in fact pointing at some inane mad French poster here...




Who could that be?


----------



## Turanil (Feb 10, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> Who could that be?



Hehehe...   








I like this thread. It's so easy to post here!


----------



## randomling (Feb 10, 2005)

Isn't it?


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 10, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Hehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I spend hours agonising over what to say when posting here


----------



## diaglo (Feb 10, 2005)

not me. i've got only a couple things i need to say...


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 10, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> not me. i've got only a couple things i need to say...



And one of them is usually 'OD&D(1974) is the only true game, everything else is a pale imitation'.


----------



## Belen (Feb 10, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> not me. i've got only a couple things i need to say...




Yes, but you have had so much practice that you say them very well indeed.  

Heck, I am just happy I hit 1000.  That means that enough people on the board know me and now want to ignore me.

err...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> I like this thread. It's so easy to post here!



Well, that's not _always_ a good thing...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, that's not _always_ a good thing...




I agree.  my PbP games are holding, nothing looks intresting in GD I should start homework instead of listening to buffy commentary and replying to others replies


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Bah, homework's for pansies.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 10, 2005)

wow Im still goofing off. 
I just figured out that I need to post 6 times a day for the next 3 weeks to hit the magic 2 posts per day average by my 1 year anniversiery of ENWorld.   Doable but not likely. 

and yes I know postcount = monkies


----------



## randomling (Feb 10, 2005)

Yup, postcount equals monkeys. My, it's a long time since I heard that one!

272 posts. That's a lot. Too many for one day...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 10, 2005)

My ppd is above six, you can do it too, Evilhalfling!


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My ppd is above six, you can do it too, Evilhalfling!



It'll take a lot of posts for me to get above 6 ppd (approx 2,500 - which would elevate me a long way up the list of posters).


----------



## Greylock (Feb 11, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Yup, postcount equals monkeys. My, it's a long time since I heard that one!
> 
> 272 posts. That's a lot. Too many for one day...




Enjoy your well deserved  rest.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 11, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Yup, postcount equals monkeys. My, it's a long time since I heard that one!
> 
> 272 posts. That's a lot. Too many for one day...



But of course with each passing day the postcount figure will change (could decline as well as increase).


----------



## Gnarlo (Feb 11, 2005)

Post count 0.55 / day, and only 1 week till my 3rd year anniversary on here... It'd be much higher if most of my posts weren't in mime.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 11, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> <maniacal GM grin>
> 
> UPDATE user SET postcount = 0;
> 
> ...



 the real sql statement is:

SELECT * FROM users WHERE clue > 0

no rows returned


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh, well page 17 now, but still climbing.


----------



## reveal (Feb 11, 2005)

I think I finally figured out the real reason Crothian posts so much. See sig...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 11, 2005)

Gnarlo said:
			
		

> Post count 0.55 / day, and only 1 week till my 3rd year anniversary on here... It'd be much higher if most of my posts weren't in mime.



Sadly, not an effective means of online communication.  Should we get you a satellite hook up?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

_ Oz_

dude, no one deserves mime


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 11, 2005)

Well, mime can be a powerful tool for destruction.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

or a fast way to get destroyed


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 11, 2005)

I didn't specify against whom or what.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

_ willow_

a vague disclaimer is nobody's friend


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay, I'm not getting the Oz and the Willow thing.  Are you referencing movies?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

actually a TV Show, Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  the lines from the show fit so I went with them.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm not getting the Oz and the Willow thing.




and most people didn't get that Oz and Willow thing either, I mean what did she actually see in him anyway??


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 11, 2005)

She was young, confused...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

and he was in a band...those band guys get all the chicks.....well, those rock band guys, playing the Tuba got me nothing... there is a severe lack of tuba groupies in the world


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 11, 2005)

When I played clarinet I didn't get anything either.  When I later played in a rock band, still nothing.

Maybe it's me.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

not knowing you, I could answer that.  there just needs to be mnore groupies in the world.  like math groupies.... our math team had zero...except for the few girls actually on the team but they went out with football players.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 11, 2005)

Do people apply for positions as groupies?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

i think you just wear sexy clothes and wait for whomever outside where thery are


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 11, 2005)

The main problem with groupies is there's a reason they're just groupies, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't think I could pull that off.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> The main problem with groupies is there's a reason they're just groupies, if you get what I mean.




normally I'd agree, but tuba groupies would be of a different breed


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think I could pull that off.




have you seen people and the fashions they wear?  the fact that many can't pull it off never stops them


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> have you seen people and the fashions they wear?  the fact that many can't pull it off never stops them



 What are these tuba groupies?

Gah, typical of Crothian to hijack a perfectly normal evening!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> have you seen people and the fashions they wear?  the fact that many can't pull it off never stops them



I guess that's like the thread about underwear in Virginia...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> What are these tuba groupies?
> 
> Gah, typical of Crothian to hijack a perfectly normal evening!




tuba groupies are a mythical creation of my imagination since none truely exist

and ya, everyone needs a hobby.  mine is hijacking other people's evenings.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess that's like the thread about underwear in Virginia...




no, a more general observation about the people and the clothes they wear


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> tuba groupies are a mythical creation of my imagination since none truely exist
> 
> and ya, everyone needs a hobby.  mine is hijacking other people's evenings.



And what about hijacking their threads?


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 12, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> And what about hijacking their threads?




Yeah, I was enjoying this until you and your Tuba groups showed up!


----------



## Turanil (Feb 12, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was enjoying this until you and your Tuba groups showed up!



Yeah, this is an exemple of _bad_ method for posting even more. Now we know how Crothian made his way to the top. Totally unfair. I suggest we get back on topic: what do you (I mean those serious to this thread) remember of the clever and discreet methods to post a lot?!


----------



## Turanil (Feb 12, 2005)

For example, Intel has a microprocessor that is "multi-threading". Would a computer equipped with such a processor enable me to post faster?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 12, 2005)

This tread seems impossible to hijack as it is a running conversation with occasional refrence to monkeys.  Its a bit hive like to be honest.   I am very proud of starting it *sniff* 
there are still serious people in this thread? Im sorry.
for many many posts check out YB 3 people could crank it out over there.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 12, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> For example, Intel has a microprocessor that is "multi-threading". Would a computer equipped with such a processor enable me to post faster?




Nope.  wrong kind of thread,  it would reallly speed up my on-line weaving game.


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 12, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Yeah, this is an exemple of _bad_ method for posting even more. Now we know how Crothian made his way to the top. Totally unfair. I suggest we get back on topic: what do you (I mean those serious to this thread) remember of the clever and discreet methods to post a lot?!



 Yeah, you tell 'im Turanil! That'll teach him to bring his tuba groupies to this thread! It's the following morning and I'm still traumatised after seeing that! I think I need a shrink...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 12, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Now we know how Crothian made his way to the top.




No, you don't.  This kinds of threads were not permitted when I made it to the top.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> No, you don't.  This kinds of threads were not permitted when I made it to the top.



It's my goal for 2005: Crothian, I know you have a (dark) secret (about posting more), and I gonna uncover it!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 12, 2005)

and you have over 10 months to complete said goal.... best of luck to you but I hear your oppoents are both unsavory and untrustworthy


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> No, you don't.  This kinds of threads were not permitted when I made it to the top.



When I was a young poster, we had to submit our posts to a panel of screeners.  We had to walk ten miles for a single post.  In the snow.  Uphill both ways.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When I was a young poster, we had to submit our posts to a panel of screeners.  We had to walk ten miles for a single post.  In the snow.  Uphill both ways.




wow you had it easy.  We had to chisel our posts on stones becasue there was no internet.  Then we had to walk across country to all the other posters and hand our stone replies to them.  All the while avoiding dinosaurs.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 13, 2005)

<very evil grin>

UPDATE user SET postcount = 0 WHERE userid = (SELECT userid FROM post WHERE threadid = 113647)

</very evil grin>

[sblock]((The above query would set the post count of everyone who posted in this thread to 0))[/sblock]


----------



## Crothian (Feb 13, 2005)

you have too much free time...  but then so do I


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 13, 2005)

... I think you have too much fun with that, MM.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 13, 2005)

SQL is lotsa fun, compared to most programming languages.

Here's the query I really want to see ran.

DELETE people FROM world WHERE idiot = true;


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 13, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> SQL is lotsa fun, compared to most programming languages.
> 
> Here's the query I really want to see ran.
> 
> DELETE people FROM world WHERE idiot = true;



There go all the humans.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 13, 2005)

ah, that feels much better.......


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 13, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> <very evil grin>
> 
> UPDATE user SET postcount = 0 WHERE userid = (SELECT userid FROM post WHERE threadid = 113647)
> 
> ...



Then it's a good thing I haven't posted in this... damn.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow you had it easy.  We had to chisel our posts on stones becasue there was no internet.  Then we had to walk across country to all the other posters and hand our stone replies to them.  All the while avoiding dinosaurs.



Bah, when I first started posting we didn't even have language to communicate in, it just had to be bunches of leaves and shiny stones!


----------



## mythusmage (Feb 14, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Bah, when I first started posting we didn't even have language to communicate in, it just had to be bunches of leaves and shiny stones!




I would've loved to have leaves and shiny stones. Back in my day we had to make do with the patterns cooling lava made. And we got to read them through patches of nerve tissue that could barely make out the difference between light and dark.

Having no spinal columns back then made it real hard to stand up for yourself.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 14, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> I would've loved to have leaves and shiny stones. Back in my day we had to make do with the patterns cooling lava made. And we got to read them through patches of nerve tissue that could barely make out the difference between light and dark.
> 
> Having no spinal columns back then made it real hard to stand up for yourself.



Pffft, back in my own days  (hum   ), amoeba didn't need to post at all.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 14, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> I would've loved to have leaves and shiny stones. Back in my day we had to make do with the patterns cooling lava made. And we got to read them through patches of nerve tissue that could barely make out the difference between light and dark.
> 
> Having no spinal columns back then made it real hard to stand up for yourself.



[yorkshire accent] And you tell that to these young posters of today and do they respect you for it.
They don't know that they're born.[/yorkshire accent]


_misquotation of Monty Python Four Yorkshiremen sketch acknowledged_


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 14, 2005)

Does the Monster Mash in celebration of getting to an average of over 1.5 posts per day.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 14, 2005)

My postcount dreams have been delayed.    I was out Thursday and Friday, instead of being in here postwhoring...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Never too late to catch up...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 15, 2005)

you shouldn't want to catch up, trust me you don't want this burden


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Burden?  Posting shouldn't be a job.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 15, 2005)

it's not a job, its a burden.  if it was a job, I'd get paid and be happy about it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

So why the burden?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 15, 2005)

burden or responsibility


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

... What, now you're expected to post like a mad ooze on speed?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 15, 2005)

not exactly


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 15, 2005)

But you still do.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Way back on the Noahboard, I spent time as the top poster.  I was often also the top poster at Nutkinland.  I think I know what Crothian means.  When you're the top poster, you feel a strange responsibility to the board.  Very strange, since you have no *real* responsibility.  It's a weird thing...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

But no one cares if you let down the fake responsibility...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Way back on the Noahboard, I spent time as the top poster.  I was often also the top poster at Nutkinland.  I think I know what Crothian means.  When you're the top poster, you feel a strange responsibility to the board.  Very strange, since you have no *real* responsibility.  It's a weird thing...




and it increases over time as the responsibilities actually do start to happen


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm sorry but that takes the biscuit.


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 15, 2005)

An entire page of one liners?


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 15, 2005)

It's not on!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Well, we try.


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 15, 2005)

That Crothian's too big for his boots...


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 15, 2005)

Huh! Responsibilities my arse...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But no one cares if you let down the fake responsibility...



 Oh yes they do!  That's the even weirder part...  

I don't think you can understand it unless you experience it.  Which isn't likely to happen on this board.


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 15, 2005)

Responsible for hijacking threads...


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 15, 2005)

...causing general mayhem...


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 15, 2005)

...and being generally annoying.


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 15, 2005)

Not to mention posting an entire thread of one liners!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Oh yes they do!  That's the even weirder part...
> 
> I don't think you can understand it unless you experience it.  Which isn't likely to happen on this board.



Maybe I'm weird in that I wouldn't care.  I mean, it's neat that the uber-poster posts uberly, but if he was busy and could no longer keep up the uberosity, I don't see that as a big deal.


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 15, 2005)

Did I already mention that?

Phew, 200 posts, I was running out of bad things to say about Crothian! 

Crothian - sorry, just wanted 200 soo bad. I'm sure you don't mind me having a go.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> Not to mention posting an entire thread of one liners!



 You know, there are more entertaining ways to up your postcount.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You know, there are more entertaining ways to up your postcount.



And if he doesn't have the bunnies with hats?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm weird in that I wouldn't care.  I mean, it's neat that the uber-poster posts uberly, but if he was busy and could no longer keep up the uberosity, I don't see that as a big deal.



 I know it doesn't make any sense.  But you feel bad when you aren't keeping up on your posting, no matter how silly it is...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I know it doesn't make any sense.  But you feel bad when you aren't keeping up on your posting, no matter how silly it is...



So you and Cro post out of guilt?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And if he doesn't have the bunnies with hats?



 Then he should get some!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So you and Cro post out of guilt?



 Not me, here and now.  Back on the old Noahboards, and on Nutkinland, sometimes, sort of.  More obligation than guilt, really.  I told you it was weird.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 15, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> Not to mention posting an entire thread of one liners!





please stop doing that


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Then he should get some!



Wal-mart has everything!

Evil company...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I told you it was weird.



I'll just file it in the "It's just a thing" part of my mind.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wal-mart has everything!
> 
> Evil company...



 Oh, yeah.  Evil is their specialty.  

Be sure to file it next to the fluffy bunnies with hats.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 15, 2005)

I tried fileing my fluffy bunny, but it chewed up my homework.
any suggestions?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 15, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I tried fileing my fluffy bunny, but it chewed up my homework.
> any suggestions?




stew


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Evil spill, aisle 2...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I tried fileing my fluffy bunny, but it chewed up my homework.
> any suggestions?



Try a doctor's note instead.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I tried fileing my fluffy bunny, but it chewed up my homework.
> any suggestions?



 You tried to file your fluffy bunny?  I'm turning you in to the cops...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Too keep it safe, though!  PETA would be proud...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Too keep it safe, though!  PETA would be proud...



 Safe?  You're taking a metal file to it, and you're claiming it's safe?!?!!?!?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 15, 2005)

Its a wood file, I dont keep my homework in my garage/workshop


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Safe?  You're taking a metal file to it, and you're claiming it's safe?!?!!?!?



Well, I don't want it to accidentally claw its eyes out!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I don't want it to accidentally claw its eyes out!



 Well, with those bloody stumps, it won't be clawing anything.  I'm reporting you to the pope!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Why does a bunny need to claw?  They just need teeth to eat their carrots.

And don't bother the Pope, he's sick.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why does a bunny need to claw?  They just need teeth to eat their carrots.




To fend off cats - havent you seen/read watership down?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> To fend off cats - havent you seen/read watership down?



Is it anything like Blackhawk Down?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 15, 2005)

yes. 

But with more animated rabbits, and less patriotic hoo-ha


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Woo!  I'm on page 20!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

In that case, the rabbits have M204's.  They don't need claws.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why does a bunny need to claw?  They just need teeth to eat their carrots.
> 
> And don't bother the Pope, he's sick.



 As for why they need their claws, that has already been answered.

And the Pope is just pretending to be sick so he can lull the forces of darkness into a false sense of security, and then he'll whip out his katana and his numchucks and show his true form as a Pirate Ninja Pope!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> As for why they need their claws, that has already been answered.



Nah. 



> And the Pope is just pretending to be sick so he can lull the forces of darkness into a false sense of security, and then he'll whip out his katana and his numchucks and show his true form as a Pirate Ninja Pope!



Dude, if that happened, I would _so_ give him five dollars.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 15, 2005)

so could the pope beat daredevil in a fight? 


Wait Im on the wrong thread nvrmnd.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> so could the pope beat daredevil in a fight?
> 
> 
> Wait Im on the wrong thread nvrmnd.



Heh.  That's not even an issue.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah.
> 
> 
> Dude, if that happened, I would _so_ give him five dollars.



 Only five?  D00d, you suck!  That's worth 10 bucks, easy...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Only five?  D00d, you suck!  That's worth 10 bucks, easy...



I'm limited by my available funds.  I'd give him five more dollars at a later date to be determined later.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd gladly pay him on thursday for a hamburger today.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

I think the question is: Could a bunny with an M204 beat the Pope in a fight?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 15, 2005)

Not the bunnies in watership down,  they just go killed a lot.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2005)

How about the Easter Bunny?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 15, 2005)

I think the easter bunny could take the pope, cause you only ever have 1 easter bunny.
If the pope dies you just go to walmart and get a new one. 

how did you catch me in pc JdV1 I swear I was like 30 posts agead of you when we started this conversation.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Mwahaha.

A few pages ago I was above 6 ppd.  Now I'm above 9 ppd.  I post on other threads too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2005)

And in case you were curious, page 19 now.


----------



## mythusmage (Feb 16, 2005)

*Countin Post Count*, once a serious thread, once a meaningful thread. But now caught in a world of strange things and weird behavior. Caught in a dimension not of meaningful dialogue but of strange postings.

Welcome, *Countin Post Count* to _The Hivemind Zone_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2005)

What darkness lurks in the night?

The Hivemind knows.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2005)

dude, this was never serious.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Are you sure?  I thought it was serious in the split second before the original poster (seems like a while ago, but it was Evilhalfing) typed the body of his post.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2005)

nope, not even then.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hm, wow.  The post about the old man got really serious, possibly one of the most serious threads, but it's nice to know that feeling doesn't spread.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2005)

serious and me never really mixed if you couldn't tell.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2005)

When I was a kid I'd sometimes ask my dad, "Are you serious?"  And he'd say, "I'm not from Syria!"

I think it's a funny word now, ironically.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2005)

comedians must like you......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, overly serious people don't like me.  I don't know about comedians.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2005)

so, like you throw fruit at the serious ones or what?


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 16, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> *Countin Post Count*, once a serious thread, once a meaningful thread. But now caught in a world of strange things and weird behavior. Caught in a dimension not of meaningful dialogue but of strange postings.
> 
> Welcome, *Countin Post Count* to _The Hivemind Zone_



So when was this a serious thread?


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And in case you were curious, page 19 now.



I made it to page 16 now - and the 1000 post barrier is well in sight.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 16, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> So when was this a serious thread?




no my orginal post was serious, I think.  I actually wanted an answer, but I had enuff experiance over here to realize that there would be commentary.   I never dreamed of 10 pages.  I cant even remember if this is the thread I posted the # of posts per person list to.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 16, 2005)

It became assmilated into the hivemind and the search for postcount


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 16, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> It became assmilated into the hivemind and the search for postcount



 Hivemind 3: The Search for Postcount.

Unfortunately, it will be a crappy movie with sets that would have embarrased the art department at Doctor Who (though not the department at Blake's 7) that leaves everyone pining for "KHAAAAAAANNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!1"

Oh, excuse me, "CROOOTTTTTHHHHIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> I made it to page 16 now - and the 1000 post barrier is well in sight.



My ppd is well above yours, though.  By 6 or 7 times.  Don't be surprised when I surpass you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2005)

I dont think a good Hivemind movie is possible...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> no my orginal post was serious, I think.  I actually wanted an answer, but I had enuff experiance over here to realize that there would be commentary.   I never dreamed of 10 pages.  I cant even remember if this is the thread I posted the # of posts per person list to.



... I don't understand how this could ever have been serious.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> It became assmilated into the hivemind and the search for postcount



Resistance is futile.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I dont think a good Hivemind movie is possible...



 Sure it is.  Just make sure that all the roles are filled with porn stars and it will be a blast.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2005)

And have cheezy Hivemind music in the background?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And have cheezy Hivemind music in the background?



 Baka chika wah wah, bah chika wah wah...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Baka chika wah wah, bah chika wah wah...



... Goodness, the Pizza Guy is also a D&D player?  Uh oh, he has tons of weird house rules... this could get dirty...


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My ppd is well above yours, though.  By 6 or 7 times.  Don't be surprised when I surpass you.



Ah, but my goals are just to get to 1000 posts and the ppd above 2/day - which given in january it was below 1 ppd shows how quickly its grown, and in the last week or so I've been averaging above 10 ppd.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 17, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hivemind 3: The Search for Postcount.
> 
> Unfortunately, it will be a crappy movie with sets that would have embarrased the art department at Doctor Who (though not the department at Blake's 7) that leaves everyone pining for "KHAAAAAAANNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!1"
> 
> Oh, excuse me, "CROOOTTTTTHHHHIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"



Would anything have embarassed the art department at Blake's 7?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 17, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Would anything have embarassed the art department at Blake's 7?




Nudity, violence, a simple plot?  
or having to put Blake 7 on a resume ?


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 17, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> or having to put Blake 7 on a resume ?



That's the one.


----------



## Thalantor (Feb 17, 2005)

Even though I have close to 10.000 posts on another board, I have about 50 here. I feel like such a n00b. 

Posttotal makes the world go round, baby!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 17, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Ah, but my goals are just to get to 1000 posts and the ppd above 2/day - which given in january it was below 1 ppd shows how quickly its grown, and in the last week or so I've been averaging above 10 ppd.



In the last week or so I've been averaging 40 or 50.

Seriously, it's disgusting.  I doubt I'll get to 1000 before you, but I'll probably get to 1100 before you.  If I do, can I have a cookie?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thalantor said:
			
		

> Even though I have close to 10.000 posts on another board, I have about 50 here. I feel like such a n00b.
> 
> Posttotal makes the world go round, baby!



Heh.  Isn't it scary, though, that no two people combined add up to Crothian's postcount?


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 17, 2005)

While several people have many post Crothian has the most and probably will always have the most, I just happen to have had lunch with this great man.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, does he post while he's having lunch too?


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 17, 2005)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> While several people have many post Crothian has the most and probably will always have the most, I just happen to have had lunch with this great man.
> 
> 
> The Seraph of Earth and Stone



So is the menu going to get posted?

Surely an imposter - Crothian is an ooze


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> In the last week or so I've been averaging 40 or 50.
> 
> Seriously, it's disgusting.  I doubt I'll get to 1000 before you, but I'll probably get to 1100 before you.  If I do, can I have a cookie?



You'd have to post exceptionally fast to get to 1000 ahead of me, but 1100 might be possible as I'd already have reached one target out of the two and might ease up.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Oozes have to eat too!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 17, 2005)

Hee hee hee...

I loved the evil dude on Blake's 7 -- the one who was actually evil and part of Blake's crew -- but MAN that show sucked otherwise!

My goal is just to get my post rate up to 1/day.  Since I've been here since day 1 -- or maybe even the day before it went public, I don't remember for sure -- that's still going to take a while.    Even at a current posting rate of 35/day.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oozes have to eat too!




not really, they just like too.......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 17, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> You'd have to post exceptionally fast to get to 1000 ahead of me, but 1100 might be possible as I'd already have reached one target out of the two and might ease up.



Is that a yes or no on the cookie?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not really, they just like too.......



Well, we don't want our oozes shrivelling up into ooze-raisins, do we?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, we don't want our oozes shrivelling up into ooze-raisins, do we?



 No, actually, that would be interesting to see...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 17, 2005)

"See that big prune?"
"Yeah."
"That used to be the biggest black ooze on this side of the Sabine."
"..."


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmm.  Would his post count go down if we raisinified him?


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 17, 2005)

I guess it would just be concentrated. And I don't want to know what so many posts concentrated on such little space could cause. A black post hole, perhaps?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Would his post count go down if we raisinified him?



 

"Raisinfied."

That's all.


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 18, 2005)

They don't have to read either but they do! And oozes just happen to like subway sandwiches!


All this talk about post count, maybe we should have a word count, so depending on how long your posts are....But then the advantage would go to review writers and story hour authors. Hmmmm



The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Your crazy musings would merely provoke a greater number of said users to begin speaking in an overly verbose manner in order to try to increase the magnitude of their interactive messages.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that a yes or no on the cookie?



No cookie for you!!! *whap*


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 18, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee...
> 
> I loved the evil dude on Blake's 7 -- the one who was actually evil and part of Blake's crew -- but MAN that show sucked otherwise!




That was Avon - best character in it. 
What about the villaness in the leather though?


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Your crazy musings would merely provoke a greater number of said users to begin speaking in an overly verbose manner in order to try to increase the magnitude of their interactive messages.



So do reviews count towards postcount now. I know comments on them do, but I've got a few more reviews to post so that'll give me a boost towards that gaol of 1000 posts.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No cookie for you!!! *whap*



Blast!  Sugar Plot foiled again!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 18, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> So do reviews count towards postcount now. I know comments on them do, but I've got a few more reviews to post so that'll give me a boost towards that gaol of 1000 posts.



Heh.  I think someone mentioned they do count.  Looks like I can't catch you to 1000, though.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 18, 2005)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> They don't have to read either but they do! And oozes just happen to like subway sandwiches!
> 
> 
> All this talk about post count, maybe we should have a word count, so depending on how long your posts are....But then the advantage would go to review writers and story hour authors. Hmmmm
> ...



 Don't even suggest that!  Edena of Neath might hear you.  And we're just getting him to start posting posts that are less than three screens long...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 18, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> That was Avon - best character in it.
> What about the villaness in the leather though?



 Hmm.  I vaguely remember the chick you're talking about.  But Avon made a much bigger impression on me.  I love me some evil guys, especially when they're on the good guys' side.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 18, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Don't even suggest that! Edena of Neath might hear you. And we're just getting him to start posting posts that are less than three screens long...




Oh, he is capable of posting simple one-liners. He just does not do so very often.


----------



## randomling (Feb 18, 2005)

Ooh Blake's Seven. I loved Blake's Seven. And yeah, Avon was the coolest character. My favourite episode (not that I remember many of them too well) is "Rumours of Death". It ends as Avon has been forced to kill his ex-girlfriends, then cunningly outwitted Servalan (leather-clad villain chick).

Callie or somebody: Avon! We thought you were dead!
Avon: The rumours of my death have been greatly exaggerated. (Beat.) Well... slightly exaggerated.

Coolest moment ever.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 18, 2005)

But his equivalent of a one-liner goes for six paragraphs...


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 18, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> But his equivalent of a one-liner goes for six paragraphs...



Oh, I'm not so sure about _that... _


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm not sure, but I think someone just got told.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 18, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm not so sure about _that... _



 Somebody hacked his account.    The Edena *I* know would never have a post that short!


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 18, 2005)

Trust me, he's one and the same


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 18, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Trust me, he's one and the same



 Hmm.  

I guess we have trained him over at Damnation Army, after all.  Not completely, given the second post, but enough to occasionally be brief.


----------

